# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  BOSCH Sphera 22

## NEOMELOS

Άμα σε πάρει η κατρακύλα χ@σε μέσα.
Νέα βλάβη στην οικογένεια, αυτή τη φορά,ηλεκτρική σκούπα.
Μία BOSCH Sphera 22. 
Σύμπτωμα: δεν φέρνει ρεύμα στο μοτερ.
Έλεγχος του καλωδίου μέχρι τη πλακέτα του διακόπτη: καλώδιο σωστό.
Θα ελεγχθεί ο διακόπτης και το Triac(BTB12-600BW) το οποίο είχε και λίγη μαυρίλα τριγύρω. Τι άλλο πρέπει να κοιτάξω κατά τη γνώμη σας; Εκείνο το σκ@τό σαν κρύσταλλος δίπλα στη μονή αντίσταση  τι είναι;
Κάτι άλλο που με προβληματίζει είναι ο σκοπός από εκείνο το πράσινο πλαστικό βαρελάκι με το ελατήριο μέσα. Δε φαίνεται να συνδέεται με κάτι, δεν έχει εξάλλου επαφές. Έχει τρύπα και από την άλλη πλευρά και το εσωτερικό καπάκι πιέζεται λόγω του ελατηρίου. Να έβγαινε κάνα συρματάκι από την κάτω πλευρά, όπως μοιάζει να δείχνει η διαμόρφωση της τρύπας, αλλά να πήγαινε που;
Έχει συναντήσει κανείς από τους φίλους κάτι παρόμοιο;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## andyferraristi

Από προσωπική εμπειρία θα έδινα τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες στο triac. Επειδή όμως δηλώνω άσχετος, περίμενε τους επαγγελματίες να σου πουν σίγουρα, όπως και να σου απαντήσουν σχετικά με το τι μπορεί να είναι το "βαρελάκι" ...

----------

NEOMELOS (06-04-15)

----------


## JOUN

Και εγω χωρις πολυ ψαξιμο το triac θα ελεγα..Επειδη απο εμπειρια βλεπω οτι ολοι μα ολοι δουλευουν την σκουπα στο τερμα(φανταζομαι και εσυ) θα μπορουσες να δωσεις ρευμα μετα τον διακοπτη κατευθειαν στο μοτερ και να τελειωνεις.
Παντως ακομη και σαν δοκιμη μπορεις να παρακαμψεις την πλακετα και να δωσεις απευθειας.Εχε τον νου σου σε τυχον "κλωτσημα" του μοτερ αν τυχον το εχεις βγαλει απο την θεση του.

Εκεινο το σκ@το που λες ειναι πυκνωτης.

----------

NEOMELOS (06-04-15)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Τελικά με αντικατάσταση του triac η σκούπα ξαναζωντάνεψε. Το πράσινο βαρελάκι συνόδεψε την πλακέτα... έτσι για να βρίσκεται.

----------

